# Had no idea they got this big!



## oops1 (Oct 26, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/fishermen-catch-tripletail-louisiana

Thought it was a grouper when I clicked on the article.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## tad1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Looking at these triple tail’s making me really hungry


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 26, 2019)

That's Dang Sure a Whopper !!
I've seen a bunch..and none of them comes even close to the Dinosaur there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Goot Lawd !!!


----------



## lampern (Oct 27, 2019)

Seen a monster they had in the aquarium at Fort Fisher NC once.

Never knew big tripletails existed off NC just small 
ones

Only thought GA and FL had the big ones


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 27, 2019)

That's nothing!
My cousin had one WAY bigger than that trying to hide up underneath her paddle board...


----------



## oops1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Holy carp..I would have toppled over. What is that..whale shark?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like an ocean sunfish.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like an ocean sunfish.


yup, mola mola


----------



## jocko755 (Nov 4, 2019)

God has blessed Venice LA.  All the triple tail they caught were good.  I've only seen people sight fishing for them in clear water, but that guide was dialed in.  What an amazing catch.  Massive Triple tail! 39.3


----------

